# ICC Print profiles not showing



## Captain Slocum (Sep 27, 2012)

I am using latest version LR4 and Lion OS on iMac. When printing from the print module, there is a mismatch between the Print Settings dialogue accessed from the button at the bottom left of the window and the LR print settings on the right hand side of the window. Can some one explain how these settings work and how they interact with each other?

Specifically: On the right hand side under Print Job/Color Management I can click the Profile drop down box and Other and see all of my Epson r2880 profiles (18 of them). Let us say I select Velvet Fine Art Paper from the list. If I then go to the Print Settings dialogue by clicking the button at the bottom left, select Print Settings from the drop down box and then select Basic/Media Type, I am only given a choice of 4 papers, Glossy, Premium Glossy, Premium Semi-Gloss and Premium Lustre.

Most of the time I print on Premium Glossy anyway, but I want to use some matt papers at the moment and am at a loss as to what to do. Why are the two lists different?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi Captain Slocum.  Who makes the Velvet Fine Art Paper?  I'm guessing it's not an Epson one?


----------



## Captain Slocum (Sep 27, 2012)

I chose that as a random example (although it is an epson official profile, so presumably Epson make it).

My point is why do the ICC profiles that show up in the LR settings, not show up in the Printer Setup settings? I have been asked to produce some prints on matt paper and I have not bought any yet because my printer set up is not showing me a profile for matt paper, only the four I mention above.

I attach a couple of screenshots to show you what I mean, plus one showing an official Epson list of Epson papers for the r2880


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 27, 2012)

You're right, I've just double checked and it is Epson paper.

The paper listings in the Epson dialog are paper types (controlling how much ink is laid down, etc.) rather than colour management ICC profiles.  The two are not directly connected.

According to this page http://www.epson.co.uk/gb/en/viewcon/corporatesite/products/mainunits/faq/2733/4015 the media type pop-up changes based on the paper feed direction, so try switching it to rear feed.


----------



## Captain Slocum (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks for that Victoria, this is not the first time you have pointed me in the right direction! Although I think it is to do with which black cartridge is inserted, glossy or matt, rather than paper direction (correct me if I have missed something here, I have only quickly read the link you sent).

Here is what Epson say on that link:

Glossy media types are only available to select in the driver when the Photo Black (*PK*) ink cartridge is inserted into the printer. Matte media types are only available to select in the driver when the Matte Black (*MK*) ink cartridge is inserted into the printer.If you plan to switch the black ink cartridge from one type to another, switch the cartridge before you open your printing software. If you open an image in software and then switch the black ink cartridge, the printer driver may display invalid settings.​
This makes sense, but I cannot test it at the moment as I have had to decamp with my computer to another room while my office is being decorated and I cannot attach the printer right now which is buried under dustsheets. But I am guessing that when I have the printer attached and I swap the cartridges from glossy to matt, then the Printer Settings pop up will change to show the range of matt papers. This arose because I am making a short Quicktime screencast to show a photography evening class the complexities of digital colour management!

Thanks again, I will post when I am able to verify the above.

John


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 28, 2012)

You could well be right - the feed was only a hint I got from a dpreview thread, but the ink would make more sense.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Sep 30, 2012)

Captain Slocum said:


> Glossy media types are only available to select in the driver when the Photo Black (*PK*) ink cartridge is inserted into the printer. Matte media types are only available to select in the driver when the Matte Black (*MK*) ink cartridge is inserted into the printer.If you plan to switch the black ink cartridge from one type to another, switch the cartridge before you open your printing software. If you open an image in software and then switch the black ink cartridge, the printer driver may display invalid settings.​
> John



Hi John,

This is an interesting piece of information regarding changing inks. This is saying that you should quit Lightroom or Photoshop before changing the black inks in your printer. I have seen this in the past when after switching ink the available papers did not change in the driver. So maybe quitting LR before changing ink will work will try when I get back home.

The odd thing is that in the past when I have tried to switch inks I would get stuck in a condition where the driver has PK ink but the print dialog still only listed matt papers. When this happened the only work around the I could find was to reinstall the printer driver. Simply restarting Lightroom was not enough to get it to load the correct paper types. 

I do know that some of the thick papers will not show up on the list unless you have selected the appropriate paper feed for thick paper. 

-louie


----------



## Captain Slocum (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks Louie, that's very interesting. A friend of mine phoned just yesterday and asked me to help him with exactly the problem you had, of the change of black cartridge not showing up in the dialogue. Seems this might be a common problem which I had not picked up on due to only having used glossy media since getting the r2880. I will post back when I have done some experimenting.


----------



## AEll (Dec 18, 2012)

I am having the same problem with the interface between my Epson 2880 and Lightroom 3.  I tried quitting Lightroom, changing inks, changing the ink in print utilities, opening Lightroom,  accessing Print Module, and still my paper did not change from glossy to matte in the Print Settings box, so I am unable to print a photograph on matte paper.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi AEII and welcome to the forum.

Quit LR and then delete the printer from the System Preferences -> Print & Scan and then re-install it.  That seems to break the log jam that keeps LR confused.

I have found that if I remember to quit Lightroom before I change inks in the printer that Lightroom will usually pickup the change. 

I hope that helps.

-louie


----------



## AEll (Dec 19, 2012)

I actually called Maine Media Workshops yesterday and got the same suggestion there.  I tried it this morning and it worked.  Thanks so much.
Annie


----------



## dkowale (Mar 16, 2013)

I ran into the same issue today as I was learning more about the different paper types.  I too have several ICC profiles for Epson paper and Ilford paper that I can select in the Color Management profile section of LR4.  However, in the Printer Settings section, the media types for fine art paper were all greyed out and could not select them.  I found out if I change the Page Setup (Manual-Front, Manual-Rear, Sheet Feeder) (BTW I have an EPSON 3880), to Manual-Rear, these paper options become un-greyed and selectable.  I'm sure it has to do with the paper thickness and choosing the correct paper path.  LR4 probably prevents you from selecting a paper if you choose an paper path that can not support that paper.  Very smart.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks for posting that tip dkowale, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## gthervey (Nov 1, 2015)

It does not look like anyone has posted in this thread for over two years, but I found it very helpful today.  I was printing fom my new iMac 27 (I am switching from Windows) and decided to switch from matte black to photo black on my Epson R2880.  Same problem as reported above.  The only media types available were for matte papers.  I tried closing all programs, restarting the computer, shutting the computer all the way down, but that did not help.  I also used the Epson printer utility to Update the inks.  The printer utility clearly saw and measured the photo black cartridge, but the Mac printer system, and thus Lightroom, were stuck with matte paper media types.  

I finally reset the printing system on the iMac.  I went to System Preferences>Printers and Scanners, right-clicked on the printer list and selected Reset Printer System.  Although it removed all of the printers, it was not as bad as I feared.  As soon as I turned a printer back on, it reappeared in the list.  I did not have not remove and reinstall any drivers.  When I went back to the print windows (on the iMac, running OS X 10.10, it is via LR, ColorSync, or other printer dialogs), the glossy paper media types were now available, and the matte paper types were no longer available, which was as it should be.  

I must have switched the inks while a printer dialog was open.  Although I had closed down LR before I did the switch, I had been printing ICC profile targets via the Color Sync utility, which is actually the same utility that LR prints through.  I must have left that one running when I did the switch.  Next time I will have to be sure that absolutely no printer dialogs or other printing programs are running when I switch inks between matte and gloss black.  I hope that just shutting down everything first works when I go back from gloss to matte.  But, I don't want to waste ink doing it, so I will just have to make notes and be careful.  Worse comes to worst, I know how to fix it now.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 1, 2015)

That's good to hear, and welcome to the forum gthervey!


----------



## LouieSherwin (Nov 2, 2015)

FWIW I always have to delete my Epson R2400 printer from the system after swtching black inks. There is some problem in the Mac, Epson, Lightroom system that simply will not recognize the ink change any other way. 

-louie


----------

